# καθ'ομοίωσιν και ερμαία



## ianis

Γεια σας και καλό Πάσχα για όλους τους ορθόδοξους.
Άκουσα σε μια διάλεξη της μεγάλης δασκάλας φιλοσοφίας Άννας Μαρκοπούλου τις προαναφερόμενες λέξεις και δεν καταλάβω ακριβώς ότι σημαίνουν. Τα συμφραζόμενα λέξεων αυτών είναι ως εξής:
"...τότε περιπίπτουμε πού; Στην δύναμή της ανάγκης, τότε είμαστε *έρμαια* της ανάγκης."

"Η μόνη αντίσταση που έχει ο άνθρωπός και είναι πολύ μεγάλη είναι να γίνει αδέσποτος δηλαδή να ζήσει *καθ' ομοίωσιν* των αδέσποτων αρετών"

Επίσης ενώ έγραφα τις προτάσεις αυτές παρατήρησα ότι ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής δεν αναγνωρίζει τη λέξη "περιπίπτουμε" που έγραψα όπως την άκουσα και υποθέτω την σημασία της ως παρόμοια  του "πέφτουμε".
Πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι δεν είμαι βέβαιος η λέξη "έρμαια" έγραψε με αυτόν τον τρόπο, την έγραψα όπως την άκουσα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου

Βρήκα το «καθ΄ ομοίωσιν» εδώ («για πολύ μεγάλη ομοιότητα»):
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής

Και «το έρμαιο» («πρόσωπο ή πράγμα που εξαρτάται απόλυτα από κτ.»):
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής

Και «περιπίπτω» («(λόγ.) πέφτω»):
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ διαφορετικός. Τακτικά ξεχνώ ότι οι πληροφορίες περιεχόμενες σε αυτό το λεξικό δεν εμφανίζονται σε μια απλή αναζήτηση google.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Παρακαλώ, ianis. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## Perseas

Το λεξικό στο οποίο παραπέμπει το λινκ ( #2) αναφέρει την έκφραση «κατ΄ εικόνα και καθ΄ ομοίωσιν».
Προέρχεται από την Παλαιά Διαθήκη: ο άνθρωπος πλάστηκε κατ' εικόνα και καθ' ομοίωσιν του Θεού.
Αλλά και το «περιπίπτω» παραπέμπει σε τυπικό ύφος.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas, τότε περιπίπτω δεν είναι λέξη κατάλληλη για να χρησιμοποιείται σε κουβέντα;


----------



## everknow

Το ρήμα "περιπίπτω" είναι λόγιο και η βασική του έννοια θα μπορούσε με άλλες λέξεις να αποδοθεί ως "καταλήγω να πέσω σε (κάποια κατάσταση)". Η λογιότητα του ρήματος δεν αποκλείει τη χρήση του σε καθημερινή κουβέντα, απλώς θα πρέπει να έχουμε κατά  νου -όπως σε όλες τις γλώσσες φαντάζομαι- ότι δεν ταιριάζει σε κάθε περίπτωση. Συχνά χρησιμοποιείται στον αόριστο και συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται με συγκεκριμένα ουσιαστικά  που δηλώνουν κατάσταση, όπως περιπίπτω/ περιέπεσα σε αχρηστία/ παρακμή/ αδράνεια/ μελαγχολία/ κώμα/ αφάνεια/ δυστυχία/ δυσμένεια κλπ.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ everknow. Νομίζω ότι αυτό διευκρινίζει την κοινή χρήση του ρήματος.


----------



## ianis

Έχω μια άλλη απορία σχετικά με το ότι έγραψα στην αρχή, γιατί αναφέρθηκα την κυρία Μαρκόπουλο ως δασκάλα αλλά είναι πραγματικά καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου. Γνωρίζω τη διαφορά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όταν αναφέρω γενικά κάποιος που διδάσκει μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη δασκάλος χωρίς σχέση με το επαγγελματικό πλαίσιο.


----------



## Αγγελος

«Eκπαιδευτικός» είναι η γενική λέξη για όποιον διδάσκει σε σχολείο. Λέμε και «πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος», αν θέλουμε να τονίσουμε αυτή την πλευρά της δουλειάς του.


----------



## Perseas

Το "δάσκαλος" χρησιμοποιείται σίγουρα για όσους διδάσκουν στο Δημοτικό (ηλικίες παιδιών 6-12). Αλλά λέμε και "δάσκαλος μουσικής/οδήγησης". Δάσκαλο όμως λέμε και κάποιον που με την προσωπικότητα και το έργο του μας εμπνέει και μας επηρεάζει. Με αυτή τη σημασία θα αποκαλούσα "δασκάλους" πολύ λίγους ανθρώπους, ενώ το "μεγάλος δάσκαλος" θα το έλεγα για ακόμη λιγότερους.


----------



## ianis

Τότε είμαι χαρούμενος διότι δεν έκαμα λάθος.


----------

